# empty livefood tubs wanted please !?!



## AJB (Dec 28, 2010)

hi,

i really badly need loads of empty livefood tubs for my baby mantids and for my mealworms.
if any one has any lying around, please may i have them???
Will obviously pay postage or whatever

Thanks alot


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

try livefood.co.uk they sell them quite cheap


----------



## AJB (Dec 28, 2010)

hi, cheers for the reply but i have checked all sites like that before, and thought i would try an recycle, save some from the bin, and save me some £££!


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

fairplay, i unfortunutly dont have any spear as i order most in bulk and the tubs i do have either house baby stick insects, baby crickets or a spider


----------



## SJB Pet Supplies Limited (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, I Can Do Them At 30p Each If That Helps plus P&P


----------



## AJB (Dec 28, 2010)

Any more heading to the bin that can be saved ???

:notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

AJB said:


> Any more heading to the bin that can be saved ???
> 
> :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


Yes, how many are you after (presume you mean the clear plastic ones with the "smooth" insides!)?

Are you happy to pay the price quoted above plus p&p?

Do you need any of the small round waxworm pots?


----------



## AJB (Dec 28, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> Yes, how many are you after (presume you mean the clear plastic ones with the "smooth" insides!)?
> 
> Are you happy to pay the price quoted above plus p&p?
> 
> Do you need any of the small round waxworm pots?


 
Well how many do you have my friend?
Yeah id be after some waxworm pots as well.
Are the criket tubs vented (slots) Or just with holes or neither? lol
Thanks 

Adam


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll count them up in the morning and let you know - they are the slot ones :2thumb:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

There are 17 cricket tubs with lids and 10 round waxworms in shavings pots (black with yellow lids). Obviously, they will need a clean and dust etc. Postage will be £4:2thumb: - so let me know what you want to add to that?


----------



## AJB (Dec 28, 2010)

alright mate, ill give you £5 for them inc postage,
I send alot out alot of stuff and reckon it will be alot less than £4.00.

Let me know what you think,

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## bucknut (Apr 3, 2011)

av got about 30 if ya want to make an offer


----------



## AJB (Dec 28, 2010)

bucknut said:


> av got about 30 if ya want to make an offer


 
All sorted for the minute cheers chap.


----------



## bucknut (Apr 3, 2011)

ne probs


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

AJB said:


> alright mate, ill give you £5 for them inc postage,
> I send alot out alot of stuff and reckon it will be alot less than £4.00.
> 
> Let me know what you think,
> ...


As the tubs, lids and pots weigh 700g by the time I put some bubblewrap around them or put them in a box to post (which will weigh more than 50g) they are going to be £3.71 first class or £3.15 second.

So - no.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

there always on ebay or on here just have a look:2thumb:


----------



## xmadxmoex (Jun 22, 2011)

Pooundland sell 30 of these type tubs for you guessed it £1 lol!


----------

